# AIGLX,XGL,Beryl &Co.-Die Zukunft des Desktops?

## nikaya

Was haltet Ihr von den ganzen neuen 3D-Desktop Features?

Sind sie notwendig oder nur Spielerei?Ist es eine nette Demonstration was mit Linux machbar ist um der XP-Generation ein Eyecandy zu bieten?

Oder ist es auf Dauer eine Möglichkeit effizienter mit dem Desktop zu arbeiten?

Wer noch nicht gesehen hat wie es aussieht:

AIGLX+KDE+Gentoo

AIGLX+Ubuntu

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutze Aiglx mit Beryl.

Besonders sinnvoll find ich die Funktion, in der alle Fenster auf allen Arbeitsflächen in Echtzeit gezeigt werden.

Stellt euch vor:

Ihr schaut nen Film, und euch schreibt jmd an.

Schnell die Funktion aufgerufen:

Der Film läuft weiter, ihr verpasst nichts, seht aber, wer es ist.

Oder echte Transparenz ist auch nen interessantes Feauture.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin per Default erstmal immer in der Shell unterwegs, und starten den Desktop wann ich will mit "startx". Eigentlich will ich AIGLX mit Metacity nutzen, aber bei Gnome nimmt man offenbar lieben den Mund voll und hat hinterher die Haelfte der notwendigen Librarys noch im CVS  :Rolling Eyes: 

Einer von 30 Ubuntu-Usern hat Metacity mit AIGLX am laufen, der Rest hat wie alle Gentoo-User einen blauen Bildschirm. Redhats Ankuendigung Metacity fallen zu lassen hat mich erst ueberrascht, aber ich kann es nachvollziehen. Die werden nicht zusehen wie Novell mit XGL auch hier wieder die Lorbeeren einkassiert, nur weil Metacity irgendwie stehend tot ist.

----------

## slick

Es fehlt mir eine weitere Auswahlmöglichkeit.

Ja,absolut - kann ich für meinen Teil nicht zustimmen, ich brauch sowas nicht

Nein,braucht kein Mensch - kann ich auch nicht zustimmen, für so manche ist das echt was, auch zur "Vorführung" immer gut um das Potenzial von Linux zu zeigen

Ist mir egal,ich arbeite nur mit der Shell - stimme ich auch nicht zu, nutze nicht nur die Shell und ganz egal ists mir auch nicht

Wie wärs mit einem neuen Punkt ähnlich "finde die Entwicklung gut, weiß aber nicht ob ich es benutze würde"?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Muss ich Slick zustimmen..!

----------

## slick

Nach PN von Doe John den vierten Punkt (und den fünften Punkt) eingebaut

... und gleich für diesen gevotet  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo!

Also ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert zwei drei Tage XGL verwendet und mich an diesen tollen Würfel gewöhnt. Auch die Tranzparenten Milchglass-Effekt WindowBorder fand ich klasse!

Dummerweise hat ein "emerge world" mein "altes" xgl übercompiliert, und sich da soviel geändert das ich jetzt noch nicht AIGLX installiert und angepasst hab. Jetzt fehlt mir aber der Platz auf den verschieden Würfelseiten. Und ein virtueller Desktop.. gefällt mir nicht?

Die meiste Zeit verwende ich auch eine Shell, und kaum die Maus aber es ist einfach "übersichtlicher" Wenn man den Würfel dabei drehen kann. Dann vergisst man nicht so schnell was man wo liegen hatten?

Und mein Desktop ist "Flotter" da er keine Pseudo-Tranzparenz-Ränder berechnen muss sondern diesen Teil die Grafikkarte übernimmt.

Ich werde es mir sehr bald wieder mergen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Was haltet Ihr von den ganzen neuen 3D-Desktop Features?[/url]

 

gar nichts.

Sieh zwar toll aus und wenn man es zum ersten Mal sieht, denkt man sich "boah goil, das will ich haben". Aber wer arbeitet schon mit gedrehten Fenstern? Wer würde seinen Browser um 45 Grad drehen, um dort Text zu lesen?

Früher hab ich sehnsüchtig daruf gewartet, dass man bessere 3D Effekte bekommt. Je mehr ich aber arbeite und programmieren muss, desto einfacher wird mein Desktop, von KDE bin ich Gnome umgestiegen und dann letztlich auf Fluxbox und nur deswgen, weil Fluxbox keine Knöpfe, keine 3D Effekte usw. hat, die mich beim Arbeiten stören.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stellt euch vor: 
> 
> Ihr schaut nen Film, und euch schreibt jmd an. 
> ...

 

Wenn ich einen Film anschauen, dann will ich ihn ungestört anschauen. Außerdem, wenn ich dann gleichzeitig gucke, wer mit was schreibt, dann bin ich nicht mehr 100% beim Film, oder? Wieso müssen Handies in den Kinos ausgeschaltet werden? Wenn meins an wären und jemand ruft mich an, dann "Schnell die Funktion aufgerufen:  Der Film läuft weiter, ihr verpasst nichts, seht aber, wer es ist". Keiner (oder kaum jemand) hat sein Handy im Kino an.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Stellt euch vor: 
> ...

 

Um dabei zu bleiben: Ich schreib ab und zu im Kino SMS. Aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache.

Ein paa Effekte stören mich auch. Aber die oben beschriebenen gefallen mir echt gut.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Xgl: Super schnell, bringt deswegen auf alle Fälle was, nicht nur wegen irgendwelcher Effekte.

Aiglx: Momentan mit den neuen Nvidia-Treibern einfach zu nutzen, bringt Effekte.

Die Effekte sind stellenweise so, daß man erst mal sagt, oh, aber mehr nicht. Es ist aber auch sinnvolles dabei. Das wird sich alles noch entwickeln. Also diese Funktion, alle Fenster nebeneinander auf dem Desktop oder beim Fensterumschalter ein aktuelles Minibild des Fensters sind sehr sinnvoll. Es wird noch mehr dazukommen.

Auf alle Fälle sind es sinnvolle Entwicklungen. Warten wir mal ab, bis es stabil ist, dann werden wir innerhalb eines Jahres viele nützliche Anwendungen dafür haben.

----------

## b3cks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Um dabei zu bleiben: Ich schreib ab und zu im Kino SMS. Aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache.

 

Das sind die Besten. Im Kino alles dunkel, man konzentriert sich auf den Film und <flom> neben einem erleuchtet eine helle schon fast blendende Lichtquelle. Der Nachbar hat sein Handy rausgeholt. Argh! Aber noch besser, also quasi die Besten der Besten, sind die Leute die in einen Film gehen, den dann scheiße finden (wozu auch vorher den Plot lesen und Meinungen  einholen) oder ihn nicht verstehen - meist Teenies - und dann die ganze Zeit simsen, Spiele spielen, etc. Pro Handy-Verbot im Kino!   :Twisted Evil: 

Zum Thema: XGL ist nett. Einige Features mag ich sehr, andere sind für mich nicht brauchbar und eher Spielerei. Ich denke man darf hier aber nicht vergessen, dass es hier in erster Linie nicht um protzen geht, sondern generell um die Entwicklung des Desktops unter Linux. Sprich: Bessere Performance, was geht - was nicht, wo sind die Grenzen, etc. Was sich durchsetzen wird, entscheidet eh der "Markt". Und der ist bei Linux ja recht flexibel und transparent.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich enthalte mich mal einem Vote für die Umfrage.

Selber nutze ich eigentlich meistens nur die Shell und ab und wann gibt es ein startx.

Habe mir das AIGLX+KDE+Gentoo Video angeschaut und muss sagen, ich bin im ersten Moment begeistert. Aber schon nach einigen Momenten wurde es mir zu hektisch. Wie schon erwähnt wurde sieht das sicherlich toll aus und kann bei Präsentationen bestimmt eine gewisse "Hingucker" Wirkung erziehlen. Für den täglichen Gebrauch brauche ich das aber nicht.

Allerdings habe ich zwei, drei Features darin gesehen die mich brennend interessieren würden. 

Da wäre z.B. diese "ziehen an einer Ecke" um hinter das Fenster spicken zu können. Dieses Feature hab ich mir schon manches mal gewünscht. Auch das "drehen der Desktops" als Würfel finde ich ungemein praktisch. Ich kann mir die Position und das aussehen eines Fensters irgendwie besser merken. Und beim "würfeln" sehe ich sofort, welches mein gesuchtes Window ist. Ganz besonder gut gefallen hat mir auch diese Lupe bei der man schnell ranzoomen kann. Wie oft musste ich meine Nase näher an den Screen rücken, weil irgend ein Webdesigner gemeint hat seine Fonteinstellungen sind auch meine Fonteinstellungen.

Jetzt stellen sich für mich eigentlich nur noch folgende Fragen:

- Gibt es die beschriebenen Features auch "einzeln" sprich ohne die ganze XGL Umstellung?

- Kann man die "nichtbenötigten" Features (z.B. wabbelnde Fenster, explodierende Icons etc.) einzeln deaktivieren?

- Wenn die Antworten Nein und Ja sind, kann mir mal jemand Links posten welche mir die AIGLX-KDE installation erklären?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt stellen sich für mich eigentlich nur noch folgende Fragen:
> 
> - Gibt es die beschriebenen Features auch "einzeln" sprich ohne die ganze XGL Umstellung?
> ...

 

Ich machs mal schnell:  :Wink: 

Nein, Ja.

http://gentoo-xeffects.org/ --> Forum, aber noch fast nix los

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/ --> Nach Beryl schauen

Bei Fragen, ich bin da.

Tobi

----------

## mondauge

Also ich persönlich finde diese Effekte hammergenial. Ich hab bisher "nur" XGL auf einer LiveCD ausprobiert, aber da ich Kürze vorhabe mein Gentoo mal wieder neu aufzusetzen, werde ich mich in dem Zug wohl auch mit diesem grafischen Schnick-Schnack beschäftigen.

In weit das ganze dann zum arbeiten taugt sei mal dahingestellt. Da ich meine Kiste daheim aber eher weniger zum Arbeiten als zum Spielen und zur Unterhaltung nutze, dürften die Effekte ein netter Zusatz sein.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich verwende Beryl auf 3 Rechnern. Auf dem einen mit ner NVIDIA-Karte und den neuesten Treibern+AIGLX. Der zweite ist ein Rechner mit Ner Radeon, da läuft notgedrungen XGL und auf dem dritten mit Intel graka auch XGL. Kann also sagen, hab ausreichende Testplattformen  :Smile:  natürlich hat man mit der Zeit auch seine Lieblinge unter den plugins. Ich z.B. habe einige plugins einfach deaktiviert, weil ich sie nicht brauche.

----------

## sirro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Sieh zwar toll aus und wenn man es zum ersten Mal sieht, denkt man sich "boah goil, das will ich haben". Aber wer arbeitet schon mit gedrehten Fenstern? Wer würde seinen Browser um 45 Grad drehen, um dort Text zu lesen?

 

Bis hier hin ACK.

Die Effekte sehen klasse aus, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was ich damit soll. Echte Transparenz finde ich eher störend, gekippte und wabbelnde Fenster sowieso. Der Würfel ist spitze, aber virtuelle Desktops habe ich auch ohne den Effekt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Sieh zwar toll aus und wenn man es zum ersten Mal sieht, denkt man sich "boah goil, das will ich haben". Aber wer arbeitet schon mit gedrehten Fenstern? Wer würde seinen Browser um 45 Grad drehen, um dort Text zu lesen? 
> 
> Bis hier hin ACK.
> 
> Die Effekte sehen klasse aus, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was ich damit soll. Echte Transparenz finde ich eher störend, gekippte und wabbelnde Fenster sowieso. Der Würfel ist spitze, aber virtuelle Desktops habe ich auch ohne den Effekt.

 

das sehe ich genauso. Früher habe ich meine aterm immer transparent gestartet, da sah super cool aus, Windows User, die das gesehen haben, waren echt neidisch, aber ich hab mir die größten Mühen gegeben, wenn ich was coden musste, denn viele Farben verschwanden oder waren unleserlich. Heute habe ich keine Transparenz mehr, denn ich muss täglich viel Code schreiben und da bin ich froh eine einheitliche Farbe zu haben, die überall gleich ist, mit der jeder anderer Farbe der Console auch gut gesehen werden kann.

Auch mit den virtuelle Desktops  bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich weiß nicht, was ein Würfel helfen soll. Ich hab mein Fluxbox so eingestellt, dass opera immer im Deskop 10 erscheint, xmms im 11, thunderbird in 9 und zwar egal, in welchen Desktop ich mich befinde. Die Shells zum Arbeiten kommen in Desktop 1, Dektop 2 und Desktop 3, also weiß ich immer ohne Effekte und ohne Würfel, wo was auf meinem Desktop ist. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz besonder gut gefallen hat mir auch diese Lupe bei der man schnell ranzoomen kann. Wie oft musste ich meine Nase näher an den Screen rücken, weil irgend ein Webdesigner gemeint hat seine Fonteinstellungen sind auch meine Fonteinstellungen.
> 
> 

 

ich weiß nicht, wenn ich die Schriften zu klein sind, dann stelle ich in meinem opera die Sicht auf 120% und damit hab ich es gelöst, wozu denn eine 3D Luppe? Naja, außerhalb des Webbrowser sicherlich besser, aber selbst die Font Größe können durch Themes oder andere Spielerein größer dargestellt werden, wenn sie an den Fenstern mal zu klein sind (aber wie oft kommt das schon vor?)

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo-xeffects.org/ --> Forum, aber noch fast nix los
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/ --> Nach Beryl schauen
> ...

 

Als Ergänzung sei noch das Beryl-Forum zu nennen:http://forum.beryl-project.org/ --> ist schon ziemliche Aktivität dort.

Als Gentoo Links wären da noch:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Wer es bei sich gefahrlos ohne Installation mal antesten möchte:Es gibt einige Live-CD's die per Cheatcode einen 3D-Desktop starten.

Sabayon Linux ist gentoo-basiert und kann auch mittels Anaconda-Installer auf die Festplatte installiert werden.

Kororaa ist ebenfalls gentoo-basiert und wohl die Mutter der 3D-Live-CD's.Ist auch installierbar.

Kanotix bringt mit der aktuellen RC einen startbaren 3D-Desktop mit.Basiert auf Debian und ist nach Installation ein (fast) reines Debian-Sid.

----------

## mondauge

Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten und mir mal eben Beryl installiert und ich muss echt sagen, dass ich richtig beeindruckt bin. Es läuft alles super flüssig und sehr stabil. Bisher hab ich auch nicht das Gefühl, dass die neuen grafischen Gimmicks die Arbeit in irgendeiner Weise negativ beeinflussen (z.B. durch schlechtere Lesbarkeit wg. Transparenz oder ähnlichem). Mal kucken, wie lange es dauert, bis ich mich dran satt gesehen hab  :Smile: 

gruß,

mondauge

Edit: Bisher hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wie das mit dem Zoomen gehen soll. Wenn da jemand nen Tipp hat...

----------

## dakjo

Es ist einfach nur eyecady finde ich. Brauchen, naja. Hypsch, naja. Nice to have, auf jeden fall.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c_m

und nun mein Senf:

Grade transparenz finde ich sehr praktisch. Richtig eingesetzt kann es durchaus ne bessere nutzbarkeit bringen. Der rotierende Desktop und das "Fenstergewobbel" find ich sehr nett, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Geschichten wie alle fenster in Echtzeit nebeneinander sehen wiederum ist ne sache die durchaus praktisch ist.

Einziges Problem: Ich nutze Linux momentan nur auf meinem Notebook. Und da ist das ganze sehr kontraproduktiv, weil es vergleichsweise unmengen an rechenpower frisst, was die akkulaufzeit stark reduzieren würde.

Für nen DesktopPC aber sehr cool  :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, die ganzen Effekte... Schaut schon ganz nett aus... Wenn es irgendwann mal offiziell unterstützt wird, werde ich meinem Spieltrieb natürlich freien Lauf lassen... Dann werde ich mal sehen, wie mir diese ganze Geschichte im täglichen Betrieb gefällt.  :Wink: 

Dass in Zukunft eher die Grafikkarte für die Berechnung der Bildschirmausgabe benutzt werden soll, finde ich auf jeden Fall begrüßenswert. So wird die CPU entlastet und mein emerge -uD world bekommt mehr Rechenzeit...  :Cool: 

Im Moment ist mir nur die Installation zu umständlich und X.org 7.1 zu unstabil...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirro

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Grade transparenz finde ich sehr praktisch. Richtig eingesetzt kann es durchaus ne bessere nutzbarkeit bringen.

 

Dann lass uns doch bitte an den sinnvollen Einsatzszenarien teilhaben.  :Wink: 

Wuerde mich wirklich interessieren.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mir ist eben ein praktischer Einsatz eingefallen: Werbung!

Sollte M$ sowas mal integriegen und jeder Webbrowser diesen Schnickschnack unterstützen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar ganz neue Werbemethoden. Ein Werbefenster das von der Seite herrangeflogen kommt oder irgendwas mit dem Computer anstellt erregt doch einfach viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das das Navigieren in 3-D Seiten auch leichter fällt. wenn man eine Seite einfach nach hinten wegklappen kann.. natürlich kann man das alles auch auf die herkömmliche art machen. Aber das ist dann ja nicht neu ;)

Ausserdem kauft man lieber etwas das nicht nur gut funktioniert, sondern auch schön ausschaut.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das das Navigieren in 3-D Seiten auch leichter fällt. wenn man eine Seite einfach nach hinten wegklappen kann.. natürlich kann man das alles auch auf die herkömmliche art machen. Aber das ist dann ja nicht neu 
> 
> 

 

was meinst du mit 3-D Seiten? Wie kann ich das vorstellen?

----------

## nikaya

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Mir ist eben ein praktischer Einsatz eingefallen: Werbung!
> 
> Sollte M$ sowas mal integriegen und jeder Webbrowser diesen Schnickschnack unterstützen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar ganz neue Werbemethoden. Ein Werbefenster das von der Seite herrangeflogen kommt oder irgendwas mit dem Computer anstellt erregt doch einfach viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> 

 

Bitte nicht.Ich bin jetzt schon genervt von einigen Webseite,wo von der Seite oder von unten langsam ein Werbefenster die Ursprungsseite überdeckt.

Da hechtet man dann mit der Maus hinterher um den Schließen-Button zu erhaschen.

Nicht auszudenken was es mit 3D für Möglichkeiten gibt um das Schließen hinauszuzögern.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> was meinst du mit 3-D Seiten? Wie kann ich das vorstellen?

 

Natürlich müssen "Seiten" ja flach sein, damit man sie angenehm lesen kann.  Aber wenn man Seiten z.B aufklappen würde wie einen Pappkarton (NEIN ich meine keinen zusammengebauten, sondern so plattgefaltet)... und die "voherige" oder "nächste" Seite (eine Vorschau in kleinformat) sehen könnte bevor man auf einen Link klickt. An sowas hab ich gedacht.

Oder gepflasterter Weg als Menü-Ausgangspunkt. Jeder kennd doch diese Kinderhüpfspiele mit den Steinen...

Und man könnte Seiten die man auf aktuallisation "überwacht" (wie diesees Forum) "live" im Hintergrund (klein und nicht störend) "geöffnet" haben. (Sie muss ja nicht wie ein fahne hin und her Schwimmen wie in einem Aquarium ;).

Soviel zur "3D" Situation. Wobei ich eigentlich nicht die wirkliche 3D-Tiefe meinte sondern einfach das man die Informationen mit einem Raumkomponente verknüpft um sich etwas besser zu merken.

Hier noch ein paar Ideen für "sinnfreie" Spiellerein:

******************************************

Oh es gibt aber noch mehr nette Dinge: Kennt ihr diese "Matrixstreifen", "Bubbles" oder "fliegende Toster"? Die sind ja wirklich nervend. Aber man könnte sie ja auch nur einmal "abspielen" bei besonderen Ereignissen. Etwa wenn eine Mail in deinem Postfach gelandet ist... flattert eine Brief mit flügeln aus dem hintergrund herrein und landet vor deiner Nase.

Oder eine Brief der angeflogen kommt und sich platt über deine "Windschutzscheibe" legt. Fehlermeldungen die nicht einfach plopp machen, sondern aus einer kleinen Explosion hervorkommen. Fensterscheibenputzer als Bildschirmschoner. etc..

Natürlich ist das alles mehr was für M$ Nutzer, aber wenn es hilft komplexe Dinge zu vereinfachen ist doch schon viel geschafft.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Mir ist eben ein praktischer Einsatz eingefallen: Werbung!
> 
> Sollte M$ sowas mal integriegen und jeder Webbrowser diesen Schnickschnack unterstützen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar ganz neue Werbemethoden. Ein Werbefenster das von der Seite herrangeflogen kommt oder irgendwas mit dem Computer anstellt erregt doch einfach viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
>  
> ...

 

100% Ack!

Es war ja vielmehr ein Gedanken wozu es nützlich sein könnte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   was meinst du mit 3-D Seiten? Wie kann ich das vorstellen? 
> 
> Natürlich müssen "Seiten" ja flach sein, damit man sie angenehm lesen kann.  Aber wenn man Seiten z.B aufklappen würde wie einen Pappkarton (NEIN ich meine keinen zusammengebauten, sondern so plattgefaltet)... und die "voherige" oder "nächste" Seite (eine Vorschau in kleinformat) sehen könnte bevor man auf einen Link klickt. An sowas hab ich gedacht.
> 
> 

 

ehrlich gesagt, hab kein einziges Wort verstanden, was du da meinst. Entweder bin ich so dumm und rudimentär, dass ich den Sinn dahinter nicht verstehe, oder es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh es gibt aber noch mehr nette Dinge: Kennt ihr diese "Matrixstreifen", "Bubbles" oder "fliegende Toster"? Die sind ja wirklich nervend. Aber man könnte sie ja auch nur einmal "abspielen" bei besonderen Ereignissen. Etwa wenn eine Mail in deinem Postfach gelandet ist... flattert eine Brief mit flügeln aus dem hintergrund herrein und landet vor deiner Nase.
> 
> Oder eine Brief der angeflogen kommt und sich platt über deine "Windschutzscheibe" legt. Fehlermeldungen die nicht einfach plopp machen, sondern aus einer kleinen Explosion hervorkommen. Fensterscheibenputzer als Bildschirmschoner. etc..
> ...

 

dann ist das genau so nervig wie die "Hoho", "pilum" oder wie auch immer die Geräusche klingen, wenn eine Mail (unter Windows) ankommt, oder jemand (z.b. ICQ) schreibt. Man schaltet seine Lautsprecher aus, Problem gelöst, aber Monitor ausschalten??? Ne, ich halte es für sinnlos.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehrlich gesagt, hab kein einziges Wort verstanden, was du da meinst. Entweder bin ich so dumm und rudimentär, dass ich den Sinn dahinter nicht verstehe, oder es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> 
> 

 

Nunja ich denke eher es liegt daran das ich mich nicht so gut ausdrücken kann oder es einfach schlecht erklärt hab! Vielleicht versuch ich es später mal aufzuzeichnen, dann ist das leichter zu verstehen.

Edit: Mit Seiten meinte ich typische www-Seiten. Ich vergass ganz das zu erwähnen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann ist das genau so nervig wie die "Hoho", "pilum" oder wie auch immer die Geräusche klingen, wenn eine Mail (unter Windows) ankommt, oder jemand (z.b. ICQ) schreibt. Man schaltet seine Lautsprecher aus, Problem gelöst, aber Monitor ausschalten??? Ne, ich halte es für sinnlos.

 

Nunja unter Linux kann man das bestimmt trotzdem ganz einfach abstellen ;) bzw. wer das nicht will installiert sowas doch erst garnicht.

Generell (für alle Mails) ist es ja auch nicht so gut.. aber stell dir vor du bekommst eine Mail von deiner Freundin, die dir nicht alle 30 min. schreibt. Dann ist das doch besonders schön wenns besonders animiert wird?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  aber stell dir vor du bekommst eine Mail von deiner Freundin, die dir nicht alle 30 min. schreibt. Dann ist das doch besonders schön wenns besonders animiert wird?

 

und wenn ich keine Freundin habe ?   :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Mir ist eben ein praktischer Einsatz eingefallen: Werbung!
> 
> Sollte M$ sowas mal integriegen und jeder Webbrowser diesen Schnickschnack unterstützen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar ganz neue Werbemethoden. Ein Werbefenster das von der Seite herrangeflogen kommt oder irgendwas mit dem Computer anstellt erregt doch einfach viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Fragt sich halt nur: Nützlich für wen?  :Wink:  Flackernde Werbebanner, gesungene oder gerufene Werbeslogans... Mir reicht es bald...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Diese Art von Werbung bewirkt bei mir eher das Gegenteil: Ich achte bewusst darauf, dass ich nicht beim Blödmarkt oder Saturn einkaufe, weil mir deren Werbung so dermaßen auf den Sack geht...  :Twisted Evil: 

Oder diese blöde Werbung von der Auskunft: "Wenn du nicht weiter weißt..." Schlimm, wenn sich sowas richtig ins Hirn einbrennt, das wird man nicht mehr los...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Keepoer

Hmmm, ich habe mir gerade mal Beryl emerged und bin ziemlich begeistert. Wenn man den ganzen Schickschnack mal eben ausschaltet (Animationen beim Minimieren etc.), dann kann man mit den anderen Funktionen wunderbar leben. Ich finde es halt super praktisch hinter ein Fenster luken zu können oder alle  Fenster auf der Arbeitsfläche gleichzeitig anzuzeigen. Unbezahlbar. AUch die Funktion des Würfel-aufklappens ist ziemlich cool.

Würde ich jetzt auch noch meine KDE-Fensterleisten wiederbekommen, wäre alles cool...

Allerdings frage ich mich: Wieso dieser komische Würfel?!   :Confused:  Sieht natürlich wieder klasse aus und macht auch Spaß drum gerumzufliegen. Aber wer guckt sich schon Videos über Eck an?!

----------

## deejay

Moin,

also beim lesen dieses Beitrages bin ich jetzt auch Neugierig geworden. Ich glaube, ich

werde das heute auch mal testen. So für zwischendurch ist das doch bestimmt mal ne

nette Abwechselung, solche Effekte auf dem Desktop zu haben. Da bin ich ja jetzt mal 

gespannt.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Keepoer

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> also beim lesen dieses Beitrages bin ich jetzt auch Neugierig geworden. Ich glaube, ich
> 
> werde das heute auch mal testen. So für zwischendurch ist das doch bestimmt mal ne
> ...

 

Jau, gerade Beryl ist sehr einfach einzurichten. Und läuft recht fix mit meiner i855 von Intel. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Musst mal unter http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com gucken. Da gibts n HowTo. Den Text habe ich zwar kaum verstanden, die Befehle dafür schon und inkl Kompilieren hat's keine 20 Minuten gedauert.  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Kann mir einer mal ganz kurz erklären, wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dingen ist (AIGLX,XGL,Beryl &Co) Habe mich noch nicht so mit dem Thema beschäftigt, ein paar Howtos gelesen. 

Habe noch eine etwas ältere Nvidia Karte (TI 4200). Läuft das damit überhaupt?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## psyqil

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer mal ganz kurz erklären, wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dingen ist (AIGLX,XGL,Beryl &Co) Habe mich noch nicht so mit dem Thema beschäftigt, ein paar Howtos gelesen.

 Ganz kurz? OK:

XGL ist ein Xserver, der diese Effekte ermöglicht.

AIGLX ist eine Erweiterung des normalen Xorg, die diese Effekte ermöglicht.

Beryl ist ein Fork von Compiz, beides sind WMs, die diese Effekte darstellen.

Etwas länger:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl

 *Quote:*   

> Habe noch eine etwas ältere Nvidia Karte (TI 4200). Läuft das damit überhaupt?

 Sehr gut sogar! Du brauchst wahrscheinlich die neusten Treiber, 9.xxxx.

----------

## deejay

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Kann mir einer mal ganz kurz erklären, wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dingen ist (AIGLX,XGL,Beryl &Co) Habe mich noch nicht so mit dem Thema beschäftigt, ein paar Howtos gelesen. Ganz kurz? OK:
> 
> XGL ist ein Xserver, der diese Effekte ermöglicht.
> 
> AIGLX ist eine Erweiterung des normalen Xorg, die diese Effekte ermöglicht.
> ...

 

Besten Dank, das reicht mir schon  :Smile: 

Also müsste ich meinen bestehenden Xorg um AIGLX erweitern und entweder beryl oder compiz anstatt des bspw. von KDE verwendeten Windowmanager verwenden?

----------

## mondauge

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Also müsste ich meinen bestehenden Xorg um AIGLX erweitern und entweder beryl oder compiz anstatt des bspw. von KDE verwendeten Windowmanager verwenden?

 

genau so. Die Gentoo Effects Wiki (Links dazu auf der ersten Seite dieses Therads) erklärt ganz genau, wie man die einzelnen Parts installiert.

----------

## b3cks

AIXGL, derzeit ein Zu-/Aufsatz zu Xorg, wird aber zukünftig fester Bestandteil von diesem werden.

Zumindest hab ich da so verstanden.  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> AIXGL, derzeit ein Zu-/Aufsatz zu Xorg, wird aber zukünftig fester Bestandteil von diesem werden.
> 
> Zumindest hab ich da so verstanden. 

 

[klugscheiß]"wird zukünftig" ist falsch, AIGLX ist in X.org 7.1 bereits enthalten...  :Wink:  [/klugscheiß]

----------

## deejay

Sieht auf jedenfall sehr genial aus. Mal schauen, wann ich genug davon habe  :Very Happy:  hehe

----------

## mondauge

Also ich habs seit ein paar Tagen drauf und mich noch nicht dran satt gesehen  :Smile:  Sogar meine bessere Hälfte will das jetzt auf ihrem Notebook haben...

----------

## b3cks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   AIXGL, derzeit ein Zu-/Aufsatz zu Xorg, wird aber zukünftig fester Bestandteil von diesem werden.
> 
> Zumindest hab ich da so verstanden.  
> 
> [klugscheiß]"wird zukünftig" ist falsch, AIGLX ist in X.org 7.1 bereits enthalten...  [/klugscheiß]

 

Ich redete auch von Stable-Packages.  :Wink:  Nein, Spaß beiseite. Danke für die Info.

----------

## deejay

Habe nun Aiglx mit compiz installiert. KDM funktioniert zwar irgendwie nicht mehr, weiß auch gar nicht, ob es überhaupt daran liegt aber ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal gern wissen, womit ich compiz einstellen kann. Gibt es da irgendwelche Hotkeys, damit man den Würfel drehen kann, usw??

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

probiere grad mal beryl. In welcher Datei definiert KDE den WM?

Ich soll eine 99kde-env anpassen und kwin ändern in beryl-manager, aber leider habe ich eine solche Datei nicht, wo das definiert ist.

Nutze KDE3.5.4.

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *deejay wrote:*   

> probiere grad mal beryl. In welcher Datei definiert KDE den WM?
> 
> Ich soll eine 99kde-env anpassen und kwin ändern in beryl-manager, aber leider habe ich eine solche Datei nicht, wo das definiert ist.
> 
> Nutze KDE3.5.4.
> ...

 

/etc/env.d/99kde-env

solltest du haben, wenn nicht anlegen: KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-start

Drehen: alt strg pfeiltasten

Tobi

----------

## deejay

jo, besten dank, werd ich gleich nochmal testen.

Aber wo wird denn ansonsten definiert, welcher WM für KDE gestartet wird.

Diese Datei 99kde-env hatte ich nicht, aber es wurde trotzdem immer der default desktop gestartet.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das ansonsten definiert ist?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/env.d/99kde-env
> 
> solltest du haben, wenn nicht anlegen: KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-start
> ...

 

So, hab das jetzt mal so gemacht. Aber leider funktioniert das nicht  :Sad: 

Es wird immer noch der Standart WM geladen, aber nicht beryl  :Sad: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

```
emeerge beryl-manager
```

beryl-manager starten -> Trayicon klicken -> WM selecten

So hab ich das immer gemacht. Dann kannste die env.d erstmal lassen  :Wink: 

Und übrigens, vllt haste ja nur ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

vergessen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## deejay

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emeerge beryl-manager
> ```
> ...

 

beryl-manager habe ich schon. Funktionieren tuts ja auch, nur halt nicht beim starten. Wäre schon cool, wenn das auch automatisch funktionieren würde.

Aber ansonsten bin ich sehr überrascht. Sieht sehr fein aus  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

hehe, ok ...

@franzf: hast recht gehabt. env-update vergessen  :Very Happy:  Hatte ich vorher schonmal gemacht, danach aber nochmal etwas geändert, oh man, wie man an solchen Kleinigkeiten fast verzweifelt  :Smile:  Aber jetzt funktionierts. Sehr cool. Besten Dank.

Also für mich ist das dann solved  :Very Happy:  hehe

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme.

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme.

 

Wo hast du das denn her? Link?

----------

## nikaya

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme. 
> 
> Wo hast du das denn her? Link?

 

http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=aiglx

----------

## b3cks

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme. 
> 
> Wo hast du das denn her? Link? 
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=aiglx

 

Jopp, auch eben gesehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme. 
> 
> Wo hast du das denn her? Link?

 Ich habe das durch emerge --sync. Und Fragen, die sich durch sowas beantworten lassen, motivieren nicht dazu, es öfters zu Posten.

----------

## energyman76b

nun, ich habe beryl installiert und laß emerald ab und an laufen - wenn ich Lust auf Effekte habe oder mich einfach nur ein wenig langweile. Aber die meiste Zeit ist kwin der 'aktive' windowmanager.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es gibt ein neues USE-Flag. aiglx. Damit soll der Xorg gepatcht werden. Vielleicht lösen sich dadurch einige Probleme. 
> 
> Wo hast du das denn her? Link?

 Sorry, war gerade etwas genervt, als ich deinen Text gelesen habe und hab da etwas Scheiße geschrieben. Lag nicht an dir.

----------

## xraver

beryl läuft bei mir auch endlich. Aber ich muss sagen das die Effeckte von XGL irgentwie besser liefen und auch teils besser aussahen.

Wenn beryl eine weile läuft baut sich das Bild öffter neu auf - so als wenns flackert.

Die CPU-Last ist von c.a. 20% (XGL) auf 10% (beryl) gesunken.

Ansonsten warte ich gespannt die entwicklung ab und freue mich schon wenns endlich "stable" ist.

----------

## deejay

Ich finde die Effekte einfach genial. Macht richtig spaß da zuzusehen  :Smile: 

Mal sehen wie lange das noch anhält, aber zur Zeit kann ich nicht genug davon haben  :Very Happy:  hehe

Gruß

deejay

----------

## treor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Ich finde die Effekte einfach genial. Macht richtig spaß da zuzusehen 
> 
> Mal sehen wie lange das noch anhält, aber zur Zeit kann ich nicht genug davon haben  hehe
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

hehe

bei mir geht das grad sogar soweit das ich hin und wieder 5 min einfach nur davor sitze und den würfel hin und her drehe, die fenster mit dem effekt nebeneinander anordne usw. 

ich glaub ich sollte mir mal ne bessere beschäftigung suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Jo, wo ich es das erste Mal installiert habe, habe ich dann auch erstmal die ganze Zeit davor gesessen, Fenster verschoben, gezogen, transparent gemacht, Würfel gedreht, usw.  :Very Happy:  hehe ...

Nochmal ne Frage, weiß jemand, wie man kiba-dock demaskiert. Habe es in die Package.keywords gepackt, und in die package.unmask, aber es bleibt weiterhin maskiert. Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## firefly

sicher, das du das passende keyword angegeben hast?

Ich vermute das er wegen missing keyword den emerge prozess abbricht, oder?

Wenn ja dann musst du das keyword -*  verwenden.

----------

## deejay

 *firefly wrote:*   

> sicher, das du das passende keyword angegeben hast?
> 
> Ich vermute das er wegen missing keyword den emerge prozess abbricht, oder?
> 
> Wenn ja dann musst du das keyword -*  verwenden.

 

Das funktioniert leider trotzdem nicht.

Da steht immer: 

masked by: missing keyword

Aber es steht nicht dort, welches Keyword  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   sicher, das du das passende keyword angegeben hast?
> 
> Ich vermute das er wegen missing keyword den emerge prozess abbricht, oder?
> 
> Wenn ja dann musst du das keyword -*  verwenden. 
> ...

 

ähm deswegen habe ich ja dir das keyword "-*" vorgeschlagen  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   sicher, das du das passende keyword angegeben hast?
> 
> Ich vermute das er wegen missing keyword den emerge prozess abbricht, oder?
> 
> Wenn ja dann musst du das keyword -*  verwenden. 
> ...

 

jo, und ich habe das getestet und geschrieben, dass es trotzdem nicht funktnioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn das -* keyword ist das missing-keyword(normalerweise)

und die einzigsten ebuild varianten, die ich für kiba-dock gefunden habe, haben 

KEYWORDS="-*" 

im ebuild.

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe beryl gestern installiert, leider arbeitet der Teil der fuers Windowmanagment zustaendig ist ueberhaupt nicht. Ich probier es jetzt nochmal, mit einem scheinbar ueberarbeiteten HowTo aus dem Gentoo-Wiki.

Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder das gleiche gefrickel, ich hasse es blind Kommandos in die Shell zu tippen...

<edit /> Ne, da geht nichts. Wie bei den meisten kriege ich nur weissen Brei auf den Bildschirm  :Mad: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich habe beryl gestern installiert, leider arbeitet der Teil der fuers Windowmanagment zustaendig ist ueberhaupt nicht. Ich probier es jetzt nochmal, mit einem scheinbar ueberarbeiteten HowTo aus dem Gentoo-Wiki.
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder das gleiche gefrickel, ich hasse es blind Kommandos in die Shell zu tippen...
> 
> <edit /> Ne, da geht nichts. Wie bei den meisten kriege ich nur weissen Brei auf den Bildschirm 

 

laß mal die howtos und sowas sein.

Benutzt du nvidia?

Dann installier einfach berl und emerald mit den ebuilds aus portage-xgl, starte es mit dem beryl-manager und es sollte einfach funzen. Außer natürlich, du hast das hier in xorg.conf vergessen:

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

----------

## artbody

$foo

zuerst möchte ich mich hier als Minimalist outen

der jedoch auf so manchen Schnickschnack auch nicht verzichten möchte

Enlightenment 16 als wm (die Entwicklung beim 17 wiederstrebt mir schon wieder)

virtuelle/multible Desktopeigenschaft find ich klasse vor allem der Effekt mit Maus an den Rand fahren und schon flipt er ein Window weiter.

Man klickt irgenwo auf den Hintergrund und hat das Menu.. 

 :Laughing: 

Was ich hasse sind xx Icons auf dem Desktop ala Windoof oder KDE...genauso wie mit der Maus auf start programme....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Was ich hasse sind xx Icons auf dem Desktop ala Windoof oder KDE...genauso wie mit der Maus auf start programme.... 

 

Kannst du bei KDE alles einstellen. Ich habe die Icons bei mir auch abgeschafft, dafür aber sind die wichtigsten Programme im Kicker drin. *plonk*

Die virtuellen Desktops sind klasse, da ich immer relativ viele Programme offen habe brauche ich sie auch. Jedes Mal, wenn ich irgendwie gezwungen bin unter Windows zu arbeiten ärgere ich mich darüber, dass ich beim Umschalten auf ein anderes Programm dieses erst aus einer Liste von mindestens 10 Anwendungen heraussuchen darf. Unter Linux geht das erheblich schneller...  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Was ich hasse sind xx Icons auf dem Desktop ala Windoof oder KDE...genauso wie mit der Maus auf start programme.... 

 

kde ist da wirklich sehr flexibel.

Man kann festlegen ob icons auf dem desktop angezeigt werden sollen oder nicht.

Du kannst Aktionen festlegen, welche bei links / mittel /rechtslick auf desktop gestartet werden sollen (KMenü, Desktop-Eigenschaften, ...).

Such dir nen simplen style dann sollteste happy sein  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## deejay

 *artbody wrote:*   

> $foo
> 
> zuerst möchte ich mich hier als Minimalist outen
> 
> der jedoch auf so manchen Schnickschnack auch nicht verzichten möchte
> ...

 

Jeder so, wie er es mag. Darum nutzen wir alle Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich habe beryl gestern installiert, leider arbeitet der Teil der fuers Windowmanagment zustaendig ist ueberhaupt nicht. Ich probier es jetzt nochmal, mit einem scheinbar ueberarbeiteten HowTo aus dem Gentoo-Wiki.
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder das gleiche gefrickel, ich hasse es blind Kommandos in die Shell zu tippen...
> 
> <edit /> Ne, da geht nichts. Wie bei den meisten kriege ich nur weissen Brei auf den Bildschirm  
> ...

 

Danke. Aber ich benutze eben keine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, sondern eine Intel GMA900 - und da sollte das aus dem Stand heraus mit AIGLX gehen, ich kann hier aber mal spaeter mein xorg.conf posten  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke. Aber ich benutze eben keine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, sondern eine Intel GMA900 - und da sollte das aus dem Stand heraus mit AIGLX gehen, ich kann hier aber mal spaeter mein xorg.conf posten 

 

Welches Howto hast du denn benutzt. Schonmal diese Xorg Einstellungen versucht? --> hier

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, habe jetzt Aiglx und Beryl unter KDE installiert. Wenn ich es manuell starte, dann läuft es prima. Naja, einige Effekte muß man abschalten, daß ist dann doch etwas zu nervig. Aber wie bekomme ich es automatisch gestartet? Ich habe KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager in die /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 eingefügt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, habe es jetzt mal installiert. AIGLX und Beryl unter KDE. Also es scheint ohne Probleme zu laufen. Nur einige Effekte muß man abschalten, daß bremst ja doch zu sehr. Ob es jetzt an dem gepatchten Xorg oder an Beryl liegt, jedenfalls sind die Probleme die ich bislang mit Compiz hatte weg.

----------

## deejay

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So, habe jetzt Aiglx und Beryl unter KDE installiert. Wenn ich es manuell starte, dann läuft es prima. Naja, einige Effekte muß man abschalten, daß ist dann doch etwas zu nervig. Aber wie bekomme ich es automatisch gestartet? Ich habe KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager in die /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 eingefügt.

 

Hast du auch ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

gemacht?

Ich habe es in der Datei  --> /etc/env.d/99kde-env 

stehen. Wenn sie nicht vorhanden ist, einfach anlegen und folgendes hinzufügen:

```
KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-start
```

(nicht beryl-manager)

danach ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

und KDE neustarten.

Dann sollte es auch automatisch funktionieren.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## xraver

Ich habe den kram auch mal gemacht - beryl startet nicht aleine wenn ich mich einlogge.

Ist aber auch ganz gut so - viel zu buggy so das man es wirklich immer gleich starten muss.

Viel praktischer ist es beryl einfach an/aus zu schalten wenn man braucht - oder eben mal wieder angeben will  :Wink: 

Die Standartantwort eine Windowsusers bei beryl - "..will ich auch."

Nur immer wieder schwer den Leuten zu erklären das sie das nicht haben können solange sie solche Dau´s sind. Und mit Vista steht die nächste "dau-welle" vor der Tür.

----------

## c_m

<-- hats jetzt auch am laufen  :Cool: 

Aber nicht fest eingebunden, sondern mit startscript. AUfm Notbook frisst es ganz schön, aber sehr cool find ich ja die Möglichkeit alle offenen fenster nebeneinander darzustellen. Find ich ist die beste Sache daran überhaupt  :Smile: )

Film schaun, nebenbei den DL überwachen und schaun was im IRC passiert  :Cool:  Und dann einfach wieder zurück zum FS Film  :Very Happy: 

----------

## artbody

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   Was ich hasse sind xx Icons auf dem Desktop ala Windoof oder KDE...genauso wie mit der Maus auf start programme....  
> 
> kde ist da wirklich sehr flexibel.
> 
> Man kann festlegen ob icons auf dem desktop angezeigt werden sollen oder nicht.
> ...

 

Teste erst mal Enlightenment dann reden wir weiter

klar kann man bei KDE viel einstellen aber E16 ist mir lieber

(schon seit Redhat 5,0  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich mußte beryl-start nehmen, damit startete es. Aber ansonsten Kommando zurück, es geht gar nichts mehr. Wenn man mit Strg Alt F1 auf die Konsole umschaltet und dann mit Alt F7 wieder zurück, dann sehe ich noch die Maus auf einem schwarzen Bildschirm und sonst geht gar nichts mehr. Konnte nur noch reset drücken. Und als ich dann beryl-start auskommentiert habe, ist beryl trotzdem gestartet. Muß sich wohl irgendwo beim KDE eingegraben haben. Also erst mal ein beherztes emerge -C beryl. Und eventuell weiterprobieren, aber auf einem Testsystem.

----------

## Thargor

Jo, genau den gleichen Bug hatte ich hier auch schon.

und mein Beryl startet irgendwie auch nur wenn ich 

```
# xfwm4

# beryl-manager

# beryl-start

# beryl-manager
```

mach. (Wobei die obere Hälfte der Befehle (also xfwm4 und der erste beryl-manager) nen Fehler zurückgibt)

Manchmal auch dann nicht^^ 

ABER: Wenn es mal da ist macht's unglaublich viel Spaß und man kann super angeben  :Cool: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, weiß nicht, also ich habs früher mal mit Xgl versucht und fand das jetzt so toll, daß AIGLX schon drin ist. Xgl machte weniger Probleme, muß das noch mal probieren. Und es ist viel schneller.

----------

## hoschi

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
> Danke. Aber ich benutze eben keine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, sondern eine Intel GMA900 - und da sollte das aus dem Stand heraus mit AIGLX gehen, ich kann hier aber mal spaeter mein xorg.conf posten  
> 
> Welches Howto hast du denn benutzt. Schonmal diese Xorg Einstellungen versucht? --> hier
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"  
> 
>     SubSection  "extmod"
> ...

 

----------

## deejay

@hoschi: sieht eigentlich gut aus, hmmm. Komisch.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt erstmal genug davon. Es sieht zwar alles sehr schön aus, überhaupt keine Frage, aber zum schnellen arbeiten eignen sich die Effekte für mich jetzt nicht besonders. Aber die Funktion mit der Fensteranordnung, wenn man den Mauszeiger in eine Ecke beweckt, die finde ich sehr praktisch. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch mal ne Idee, das in andere Windowmanager mit einzubauen?

Naja, ab und zu werde ich dann wohl mal umschalten auf beryl, aber nun bleibts erstmal wieder aus  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Aber die Funktion mit der Fensteranordnung, wenn man den Mauszeiger in eine Ecke beweckt, die finde ich sehr praktisch. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch mal ne Idee, das in andere Windowmanager mit einzubauen?

 

```
emerge kompose
```

Nutzt zwar keinen soooo schönen (OpenGL-gerenderten) Effekt, zeigt die Fenster auch nicht ilve an (also video läuft weiter und so), aber zumindest werden alle Fenster ebenso schön und übersichtlich angeordnet  :Wink: 

Macht halt regelmäßig Screenshots.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder du schaltest halt alles andere ab.

Dann hast du genau das, was du magst.

 :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *deejay wrote:*   

> @hoschi: sieht eigentlich gut aus, hmmm. Komisch.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich jetzt erstmal genug davon. Es sieht zwar alles sehr schön aus, überhaupt keine Frage, aber zum schnellen arbeiten eignen sich die Effekte für mich jetzt nicht besonders. Aber die Funktion mit der Fensteranordnung, wenn man den Mauszeiger in eine Ecke beweckt, die finde ich sehr praktisch. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch mal ne Idee, das in andere Windowmanager mit einzubauen?
> 
> Naja, ab und zu werde ich dann wohl mal umschalten auf beryl, aber nun bleibts erstmal wieder aus 
> ...

 

Beryl = Doof

X11 = Doof

Hoschi = Doof

Welt = Doof  :Sad: 

----------

## mondauge

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Beryl = Doof
> 
> X11 = Doof
> 
> Hoschi = Doof
> ...

 

Ohne Dich ist alles doof. Das steht zumindest auf meiner Tee-Tasse...

----------

## c_m

@hoshi

probiers mal mit "Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"" in der Device section.

hier nochmal meine config, nutze auch den i810:

 *Quote:*   

> ############################################
> 
> #	Server Layout
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

----------

## psyqil

 *c_m wrote:*   

> probiers mal mit "Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"" in der Device section.

 Ich denke, daß das in die Screen-Section gehört... siehe z.B. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

----------

## c_m

hm... hast recht, im französischen wiki stehts auch drin -.-

*überleg* wo hab ich denn aufgeschnappt, dass das in der Device section steht?!

Naja, heut abend mal korrigieren... aber laufen tuts trotzdem ^^

//EDIT: muss meine config mal entbuggen ^^ is ja peinlich ;D

----------

## energyman76b

 *c_m wrote:*   

> hm... hast recht, im französischen wiki stehts auch drin -.-
> 
> *überleg* wo hab ich denn aufgeschnappt, dass das in der Device section steht?!
> 
> Naja, heut abend mal korrigieren... aber laufen tuts trotzdem ^^
> ...

 

vielleicht von mir  :Wink: 

ich habe es auch in Device stehen - ist ja eine Treiberoption - und es funzt ganz wunneherrlich. Also keine Panik, würde ich mal sagen  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Die diversen nuetzlichen und unnuetzlichen Funktionen von X11 sind sowieso nirgends sauber dokumentiert.

----------

## energyman76b

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die diversen nuetzlichen und unnuetzlichen Funktionen von X11 sind sowieso nirgends sauber dokumentiert.

 

++

dafür - versuch doch mal rauszufinden, wozu welches modul gut ist und welche man benötigen könnte. Ein Heidenaufwand.

----------

## hoschi

 *mondauge wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Beryl = Doof
> 
> X11 = Doof
> 
> Hoschi = Doof
> ...

 

War daran angelehnt  :Wink: 

Ich bin ja schon froh dass man nicht mehr die Devices der Eingabegeraete oder UDEV-Nummer angeben muss, sondern einfach die USB-Namen der Gerate. Hoelle, Hoelle, Hoelle - weh du steckst du Maus nicht vor dem Booten ein...  :Sad: 

Da war 7.0/7.1 schon eine Erloesung

Aber das einstellen diverser selbstverstaendlicher Optionen die einfach automatisch gesetzt werden sollten ist wirklich unglaublich nervig.

----------

## giga89

Was ich toll fände(hab Beryl noch nich probiert, da ich grad Praktikum in Paris mache), wenn man diesen Würfel auf MultiScreen-Basis hätte. Also auf dem linken Bildschirm eine Seite des Würfels, die dann bei Wechsel auf den nächsten Bildschirm springt und immer so weiter. Dann wäre das mit dem Film gucken auch total angenehm?!

Ist es derzeit möglich? Technisch überhaupt denkbar ohne zuviele Ressourcen zu fressen?

----------

## nikaya

Beryl und Emerald sind nun im Portage-Tree und gleich in Testing für x86 und amd64.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=beryl

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=emerald

----------

## Finswimmer

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Was ich toll fände(hab Beryl noch nich probiert, da ich grad Praktikum in Paris mache), wenn man diesen Würfel auf MultiScreen-Basis hätte. Also auf dem linken Bildschirm eine Seite des Würfels, die dann bei Wechsel auf den nächsten Bildschirm springt und immer so weiter. Dann wäre das mit dem Film gucken auch total angenehm?!
> 
> Ist es derzeit möglich? Technisch überhaupt denkbar ohne zuviele Ressourcen zu fressen?

 

Das hat doch weniger mit Beryl als mit Xinerama zu tun...

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Hier ist immer noch alles weiss nach dem Start von "beryl-manager", langsam aber sicher verliere ich mein Vertrauen in das Projekt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Geh mal auf die HP. Dann ins Forum. Da gibt es so nen paar Threads darüber.

beryl-project.org

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

Leider ueberall das gleiche Gejammer. Schade.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Leider ueberall das gleiche Gejammer. Schade.

 

Echt? Gabs da keine Lösung. Ich schau nachher nochmal.

Benutzt du SVN?

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Ich habe Beryl vorher mal ausprobiert: Ja was soll ich sagen? Die Effekte sind ganz nett, aber mein Grafiktreiber ist zu langsam. Ich bin jetzt wieder beim normalen KDE, aber mit Transparenz (das habe ich jetzt endlich mal hinbekommen).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hier ist immer noch alles weiss nach dem Start von "beryl-manager", langsam aber sicher verliere ich mein Vertrauen in das Projekt.

 eselect opengl set nvidia

Wenn das bei dir aus irgendeinem Grund auf xorg steht, dann ist bei dir genauso weiß wie bei mir.

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber ansonsten Kommando zurück, es geht gar nichts mehr. Wenn man mit Strg Alt F1 auf die Konsole umschaltet und dann mit Alt F7 wieder zurück, dann sehe ich noch die Maus auf einem schwarzen Bildschirm und sonst geht gar nichts mehr. 

 Is'n known bug. schalte mal alle beiden optionen bzgl. fps ab und stelle die refreshrate am schieberegler manuell ein. dann sollte es klappen mit dem vt-switch

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Aber ansonsten Kommando zurück, es geht gar nichts mehr. Wenn man mit Strg Alt F1 auf die Konsole umschaltet und dann mit Alt F7 wieder zurück, dann sehe ich noch die Maus auf einem schwarzen Bildschirm und sonst geht gar nichts mehr.  Is'n known bug. schalte mal alle beiden optionen bzgl. fps ab und stelle die refreshrate am schieberegler manuell ein. dann sollte es klappen mit dem vt-switch

 Wo hab ich denn Optionen bezüglich fps gesetzt? Meinst die Einstellung in der xorg.conf bezüglich Refreshrate und so? Und an was für nem Schieberegler soll ich die einstellen?

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

uhm, wir sprachen doch über beryl??

ich meinte im beryl-settings-manager, gerneral options, choices: [ ] sync to VBlank und [ ] detect refresh rate. der schieberegler ist dann im 2. tab

----------

## franzf

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

> uhm, wir sprachen doch über beryl??
> 
> ich meinte im beryl-settings-manager, gerneral options, choices: [ ] sync to VBlank und [ ] detect refresh rate. der schieberegler ist dann im 2. tab

 

Wow, Danke!!

Das hat meine Probleme beseitigt  :Wink:  Werds jetzt wieder öfters anwerfen.

Geht auch alles gleich viiell smoother. Sogar UT zocken ist jetzt (endlich) möglich ^^ (obwohl ich das gar nimmer spiel...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab meine RefreshRate mal auf 100 gestellt, hatte sie vorher auf 200.

Bei nem TFT eigentlich egal.

Mein Problem ist schon seit geraumer Zeit (seit Nvidia 9xxxx), dass meine Konsole ruckelt.

Der Schriftaufbau erfolgt zeilenweise/blockweise, man kann also zuschauen, wie das "Bild" aufgebaut wird.

Wie gesagt, erst seitdem ich von AIGLX auf Nvidia "Modus" umgestiegen bin.

Tobi

BTW: 

http://gentoo-xeffects.org/ schauts euch mal an.

Da ist das neue Repo, Forum, Wiki.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Hier ist immer noch alles weiss nach dem Start von "beryl-manager", langsam aber sicher verliere ich mein Vertrauen in das Projekt. eselect opengl set nvidia
> 
> Wenn das bei dir aus irgendeinem Grund auf xorg steht, dann ist bei dir genauso weiß wie bei mir.

 

Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass mit dem Einsatz von Linux der Besitz von Nvidia-Hardware einhergeht?

Ich -> INTEL

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass mit dem Einsatz von Linux der Besitz von Nvidia-Hardware einhergeht?
> 
> Ich -> INTEL

 Ok, und wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung von deinem Grafikchips aus? Hast da schon mal nachgeschaut? Und ansonsten, eselect opengl set irgendwas.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und ansonsten, eselect opengl set irgendwas.

 

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

//edit

Ich habe mal mit glxgears geschaut wieviel FPS/s mit den unterschidlichen implementationen erreicht werden.

nvidia ~1600

xorg-x11 ~1700

Ich konnte schon früher mal beobachten das xorg-x11 schneller war als nvidia.

Woran kann das liegen?

aja, ohne Beryl komm ich auf 2000 fps

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi,

ich hab das zum ersten mal mit der Koroora Live CD gesehen, ganz nett. Hab mich aber gewundert, warum zum Geier ist die obere und untere Seite des "Würfels" leer? Völlig unlogisch.

Was mich aber interessiert, sind diese waberneden Fenster, ich weiß nur nicht, ob es auf einen Thinkpad T21 mit 750Mhz und Savage Grafikkarte sinnvoll lauffähig ist.

Und auf braucht man mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte unbedingt den ATI-Treiber oder geht das auch halbwegs mit dem Xorg-eigenen?

Ciao

----------

## mrsteven

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Und auf braucht man mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte unbedingt den ATI-Treiber oder geht das auch halbwegs mit dem Xorg-eigenen

 

ATI-Treiber: Habe keine Ahnung, ob der überhaupt einigermaßen vernünftig mit X.org 7.1 läuft. Notfalls müsstest du auf X.org 7.0 und XGL ausweichen.

X.org-Treiber: Es kommt darauf an: Wenn du eine Radeon 9500 oder neuer hast, dann wird halt RenderAccel nicht unterstützt. Das heißt, es läuft wirklich nur einigermaßen flüssig. Gerade wenn in der KDE-Konsole viel Text ausgegeben wird merkt man das schon... Wenn du geduldig bist geht es, aber mir war's zu langsam...  :Wink:  Die älteren Radeons laufen aber anscheinend ganz gut damit.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass mit dem Einsatz von Linux der Besitz von Nvidia-Hardware einhergeht?
> 
> Ich -> INTEL Ok, und wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung von deinem Grafikchips aus? Hast da schon mal nachgeschaut? Und ansonsten, eselect opengl set irgendwas.

 

Bei Intel stellt sich die Frage des Supports nicht, die Dinger laufen schon seit Ewigkeiten mit komplett freien Treibern, auch die neuesten. Das ganz AIGLX/XGL-Zeugs laueft seit dem ersten Tag mit Intel-Grafikkarten.

Du meinst: eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Kann nichts bringen, weil X11 die einzige OpenGL-Implementierung ist  :Sad: 

----------

## xraver

Ich hatte am Wochenende das Glück bei jemanden Ubuntu zu installieren. Natürlich hab ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen dort Beryl zu installieren. War auch so weiter keine Problem. Ich war erstaunt, denn Beryl lief super. Die CPU-Auslastung lag nahezu bei 0%. Wenn ich mir Beryl auf meinen Laptop anschaue, verbrät Beryl so 10%, wenn man z.B ein Fenster schwabbeln lässt oder eben die Cube mal dreht.

Nun gut, ich will zwar nicht zu Ubuntu wechseln, aber Beryl lief da sehr gut. Irgentwie muss ich meine Beryl Installation checken. Oder liegt es an anderen dingen? Kann ja nicht sein das ich mit meinen gentoo hinterher hänge  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## hoschi

Grafik...Karte...Rechenpower?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob man mit einer Radeon X800XT das ganze überhaupt nutzen kann? Von der Leistung her geht es sicher, keine Frage. Aber um das ganze 3D Zeugs zu nutzen benötige ich ja die closed source ati-drivers. Und ich meinte irgendwo in einer der vielen Dokus gelesen zu haben, dass all diese netten Effekte damit nicht funktionieren...

Kann mir da jemand sachdienliche Hinweise nennen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dakjo

Also hier auf meinem Lapi mit ner ATI X900 rennt das mit den neusten radeon(OpenSource)-Treiber wie geleckt.(Mit AIGLX, Beryl und KDE).

Sehr schön.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Also hier auf meinem Lapi mit ner ATI X900 rennt das mit den neusten radeon(OpenSource)-Treiber wie geleckt.(Mit AIGLX, Beryl und KDE).
> 
> Sehr schön.

 

Die Opensource Treiber erhält man indem man einfach "VIDEO_CARDS=radeon" nutzt oder?

Was "fehlt" denn den radeon OpenSource Treibern gegenüber den Closed Source treibern?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dakjo

Keine Ahnung, also die sind etwas langsamer aber ansonsten....

----------

## zworK

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Also hier auf meinem Lapi mit ner ATI X900 rennt das mit den neusten radeon(OpenSource)-Treiber wie geleckt.(Mit AIGLX, Beryl und KDE).
> 
> Sehr schön. 
> 
> Die Opensource Treiber erhält man indem man einfach "VIDEO_CARDS=radeon" nutzt oder?
> ...

 

Die OpenGL Performance ist allgemein schlechter. Auf meinem Laptop insbesondere bei 24 Bit Farbtiefe(Radeon 9000 32MB RAM). Weiter hatte ich beim Programmieren mit OpenGL Probleme mit Texturen größer 256x256, hier muss wieder ein "Treiber-Hack" aktiviert werden.

AIGLX mit 16Bit läuft aber ganz gut. Jedoch spüre ich schnell die Grenzen meiner Hardware mit dem Treiber bei zu vielen offenen Fenstern und aktivierten Effekten  :Wink: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Hat jemand mal zufällig versucht, ob AIGLX zusammen mit einer ATI X700 läuft?

Läuft im Wiki unter Testing...

Xgl funktioniert prinzipiell gut, aber der sehr langsame Start stört mich...

----------

## xraver

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Grafik...Karte...Rechenpower?

 

Mein Rechner;

1,6Gz DualCore

1GB Ram

7400´er GeforceGo

Der andere;

3,4GhZ Pentium-D (DualCore)

PCI-Express Grafig (geforce)

2GB Ram

Ich dachte das die Grafigkarte das Rendering übernimmt. Und das müsste auch ne GeForce 7400 sehr gut schaffen.

Bin schon kurz davor Ubuntu nur zum Test zu installieren.

Wie siht es mit eurer durchschnittlichen CPU Belastung aus?

----------

## treor

da hast du irgendwo nen problem drin.

bei mir läufts mit nem sempron64 3100+ und ner 6600gt absolut sauber und ruckelfrei.

----------

## zworK

 *xraver wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Wie siht es mit eurer durchschnittlichen CPU Belastung aus?

 

Genau getestet hab ich es nicht. Kann nur eine Beobachtung mitteilen.

Auf meinem Laptop regelt der ondemand gouvernor des Kernels den CPU Takt. Bei den Fenstereffekten bleibt er konstant auf 600MHz. Nur wenn ich den Würfel benutze und am rumdrehen bin geht er auf 1 - 1.5GHz(max.) hoch.

----------

## nikaya

Ich push das Thema nochmal da es jetzt auch einen 3D-Desktop von Sun gibt:

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/82886

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10638.html

Wer es ausprobieren möchte...   :Wink: 

Ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt dass diese ganze 3D-Geschichte zwar mal ganz nett ist,aber eine wirkliche Arbeitserleichterung ist es für mich nicht.Zudem friert Beryl fast regelmäßig bei mir ein wenn ich vom VT[1-6] mit Alt-F7 wieder zum Desktop wechsele.Für mich inakzeptabel.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für das Einfrieren gibt es eine Lösung. Da muß man irgendwo zwei Häkchen setzen, ich habs gerade nicht drauf, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie die Punkte heißen. Aber ist in diesem Thread beschrieben und auch im Wiki von Beryl. Und ist doch vor kurzem eine neue Version rausgekommen, hast du die schon probiert?

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Für das Einfrieren gibt es eine Lösung. Da muß man irgendwo zwei Häkchen setzen, ich habs gerade nicht drauf, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie die Punkte heißen. Aber ist in diesem Thread beschrieben und auch im Wiki von Beryl. Und ist doch vor kurzem eine neue Version rausgekommen, hast du die schon probiert?

 

Jo danke für den Hinweis,werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach schauen.

Aber,wie gesagt,von der Usability bin ich nicht sehr überzeugt und nur für Eyecandy bin ich wohl schon zu alt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also der Fehler im Beryl ist gefixt, das geht jetzt. Hm, hat einer dieses Looking Glass mal ausprobiert?

----------

## blice

Der Fehler in Beryl ist zumindest bei mir noch nicht gefixt, habe grade heute nachmittag erst alles komplett gesynct.

Die Häkchen sind einmal in der Taskleiste (Juwel) Erweiterte Beryl-einstellungen "COW nie nutzen" und das andre ist im beryl-settings der haken bei "sync to vblank"

Aber Egal. Um mal so richtig anzugeben ist das Beryl richtig Geil! Ein fetter eyecandy.

Schade daß ich sone uralte geforce2 habe, ich konnte das nur mit Xorg-xgl zum laufen kriegen, und ein mplayer der filme spielt wird zur krücke. 

Gottseidank kann man filme dann noch nebenbei inner Console übers fbdev gucken, dann lenkt einen auch nix ab  :Wink: 

Das Looking Glass sieht fast noch besser aus. Bin mal gespannt inwiefern das mit meiner alten karte  überhaupt läuft, werde es aber noch in diesem urlaub probieren.

----------

## nikaya

 *blice wrote:*   

> Der Fehler in Beryl ist zumindest bei mir noch nicht gefixt, habe grade heute nachmittag erst alles komplett gesynct.
> 
> Die Häkchen sind einmal in der Taskleiste (Juwel) Erweiterte Beryl-einstellungen "COW nie nutzen" und das andre ist im beryl-settings der haken bei "sync to vblank"
> 
> 

 

Thanks.Ja.der Fehler ist auch im aktuellen beryl-0.1.3 noch vorhanden.Ich werde Deine Einstellungen mal antesten,beryl-settings ist ja ein wahres Optionenmonster.  :Wink: 

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber Egal. Um mal so richtig anzugeben ist das Beryl richtig Geil! Ein fetter eyecandy.
> 
> 

 

Das mit meinem Alter hatte ich schon erwähnt,aber meine Tochter ist davon in der Tat ziemlich beeindruckt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## blice

Tjoa ich nochmal  :Smile: 

Das Looking-Glass von Sun sieht relativ vielversprechend aus.

Der Speed ist okay (sogar im Fenster), dafür kann man aber manche schriften gar nicht erkennen, weil die ja umgerendert werden. Die beilgelegten programme wie der 3d-browser, mediaplayer etc sind alle wohl noch im alpha-stadium. Dank Xterm lassen sich aber auch alte bekannte per kommando starten. 

LG3D verträgt sich nicht mit reinem xorg-xgl, das wäre aber bestimmt toll anzusehen, wenn jemand das Ding mit echtem nvidia-xgl unter beryl als zweite arbeitsfläche nutzen würde  :Smile:  3d in 3d auf 3d unter 3d  :Wink: 

Screenshots:http://blice.de/games/vier.htm

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du nen kleines Howto, wie du das gemacht hast?

Tobi

----------

## blice

Ich habe mir ganz einfach, das mega-bundle von sun geladen (lg3d+runtime+java6)

```

su

--

cp lg3d-1-0-0-linux-i686-0612190943.bin /usr/test/

cd /usr/test

sh ./lg3d-1-0-0-linux-i686-0612190943.bin 

```

Jetzt kann man das local ausprobieren, also Ausführen "/usr/test/lg3d/bin/lg3d-app" .

Das beste kommt aber erst wenn man das script im root / entpackt .

Dann werden die Dateien gleich richtig installiert. und lg3d liegt im normalem pfad. (ich hab das bei mir mit mc per hand auf die verzeichnisse verteilt, und die rechte für /usr/share/lg3d neu gesetzt)

```

bodo@this~ postinstall

```

Jetzt wird lg3d als X-Session für kdm/gdm registriert. Und ab jetzt geht lg3d sogar auf beryl's würfelseite.

----------

## nikaya

 *blice wrote:*   

> Der Fehler in Beryl ist zumindest bei mir noch nicht gefixt, habe grade heute nachmittag erst alles komplett gesynct.
> 
> Die Häkchen sind einmal in der Taskleiste (Juwel) Erweiterte Beryl-einstellungen "COW nie nutzen" und das andre ist im beryl-settings der haken bei "sync to vblank"
> 
> 

 

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks.Ja.der Fehler ist auch im aktuellen beryl-0.1.3 noch vorhanden.

 

Das Einfrieren scheint nun mit beryl-0.1.4 nicht mehr aufzutreten,habs jedenfalls nicht hinbekommen.   :Smile: 

Ein Bug weniger.

----------

